# How do I get more smoke flavor...?



## ljumstot9718 (Apr 13, 2014)

Been happy with look, shred and tenderness of our boneless pork butts, but not as much smoke flavor as I'd like. We use hickory, oak and some apple and smoke till meat is 150 internally.  We use a Super Cooker smoker. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


[ATTACHMENT=1264]Pulled pork (1,444k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello.  You might re post this in the pork forum for more responses.  Others may have different opinions but here is mine for what it's worth.  I am not a big pulled pork fan but you should smoke that butt anywhere between 225 and 300.  Most folks take a butt to an IT of 190-200 for pulling.  That should give you a deeper smoke flavor.  Also, are you using a good quality therm to measure chamber temp and IT?  You can also catch the drippings from the butt and add some back into the pork after pulling.  Hope this helps.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## gary s (Apr 14, 2014)

Question    are you using pellets, chips, chunks or splits ? and how much?

Gary S


----------



## plj (Apr 14, 2014)

You can shred pork thats been cooked to an IT of 150? I cant. I have to get the IT above 190 to shred, 200-205 is about best IMO.  At 150 my wife would be saying "when are you going to put the meat in the smoker?" :biggrin:

If you're only getting up to 150 I"m guessing you're cooking for 3-4 hours. I'd say that more time with a very light smoke (Thin Blue Smoke) is the most likely answer based on the limited info you provided, I smoke butts for about 12-14 hours at 225 degrees to an IT of 205.  

Lets get one other obvious reason for no smoke flavor out of the way:  you're not wrapping the meat in foil before you put it in, right?


----------



## ljumstot9718 (Apr 14, 2014)

Sorry, need to be more informational...we use chips mostly and roll the smoke until the meat is 150 at which time i(I have been told) it no longer takes smoke, we usually foil and or wrap from then on until internal temp is 195-200, then cool down under a big blanket or in coolers before shredding. I am wondering if my issue is the chips just not giving off the depth of smoke flavor I want. Should we switch to  pellets or pucks?  Meal we served today went awesome, everyone else loved it, I am more critical of my own work. Thanks for your help so far!


----------



## gary s (Apr 14, 2014)

Another question what type smoker do you have ? If it's a charcoal type try wood chunks or some splits. I have found that chips burn up pretty quickly.

Gary S


----------



## gary s (Apr 14, 2014)

I smoked Baby Backs last Thursday, I used lump charcoal and two splits of hickory for my entire smoke. Now the first split I used was pretty big, and the next was avg. size. My family and myself really don't like a heavy smoke flavor, Mild and light is what I shoot for.

Gary S


----------



## foamheart (Apr 14, 2014)

If you like your end result except want more smoke, add more wood. Smoke meat longer. If and when you get creosote, you've gone too far.


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello.  Chunks will deliver more smoke but may raise temp.  There is a school that says 225 for low and slow.  I am not of that school.  I have achieved the same results at 300.  I hear members grumbling in the background.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I have also heard/read about meat not taking on smoke after an IT of 160.  I don't know the science behind that  but I continue to add smoke until I wrap, IF I wrap.  Just my way.  Bark on a butt to be pulled is desirable but in my opinion it can be too black and too "burned".  I know this is sacrilege but there it is.  I don't use rubs and such.  I try to use quality meat and let the meat and the smoke stand on it's own.  I also don't "pull meat", I slice it.  I see no need in spending 10-14 hours smoking a piece of meat only to tear it apart and stick it in a bun.  Smoke some bologna and be done with it.  These are only my opinions and others will have views of their own.  Smoked pork butt taken to an IT of about 165 and allowed to rest and the sliced is a thing of beauty.  Well there it is.  I am a heretic!!  I also mean no disrespect to you.  These are only my opinions and not the only way to go.  I am sure others will give great advice and you will forget this old fool.  I wish you well.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## foamheart (Apr 14, 2014)

Help!!!! I am stuck in a time warp!!!!!!!!!



Lets do the time warp again!!!

It's just a jump to the left And then a step to the right

With your hands on your hips You bring your knees in tight

But it's the pelvic thrust that really drives you insane,

Let's do the Time Warp again!


----------



## ljumstot9718 (Apr 14, 2014)

We use chips in a cold smoker which feeds into cc, we get the tbs we want but have yet to get bark we want. Guess we need to smoke longer or find a way to apply more smoke.


----------



## ljumstot9718 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks, and I totally respect your opinion. We are just learning and having fun meanwhile.  It's out there and we will find it. And it's fun to eat the "mistakes"


----------



## gary s (Apr 14, 2014)

O-K my bad, I didn't realize you were using a cold smoker, WE are going to have to find you a member who is familiar with Cold Smoking, Sorry !!

Gary S


----------



## foamheart (Apr 14, 2014)

Hoping not to get warpped again..................

Cold smoking is very different from warm or hot smoking due to the inability to open the pores of the meat prior to applying the smoke. Many people here cold smoke foods such as bacon. Its takes much much longer to get the meat to stake any smoke. Cold smokers may take 20 30 40 hours of smoke, whereas a warm smoker trying to maintain between 110 and 130 will do more smoke in 6 hours. There is a slight texture difference but to me its not enough to justify a weeks smoking IMHO (but that's just my opinion), a day in smoke, night rechill, a day in smoke, a night rechill, etc.....

Bark is the caramelization of the sugars used in nearly all rubs. Its used to encapsulate the meat to hold the rub and to help retain moisture. If you are not going to raise your temperature I doubt you'll see bark. You have to cook the sugar.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2014)

It appears to me you said you are using a cold outside smoke generator, and sending it into your smoker. Did I get that right?? Maybe not---I'm getting old!!

If that's the case, and you want good smoke flavor, give it light to medium smoke from the beginning to about 165* IT. Then wrap it up in foil & take the IT up to 200* or 205* IT.

Then take it out and let it rest in a cooler with towels for at least an hour. Then it's time to pull it apart.

Meat will take smoke at all temps, maybe better between 100* and 140*, but if you want good smoke, make it light to medium as long as you can.

NEVER give it heavy thick smoke, not even for a short time. That can give you a bitter creosote flavor.

Also, I use Hickory all the time, because like you I like a good smoky flavor.

You can Double check how you're doing a Pork Butt, by going to the bottom of this post, click on "*Bear's Step by Steps*", and then choose "*Smoked Pork But*t".

Bear


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello.  Whoa up here!  We are talking apples and oranges here.  He says he is taking the butt to 190-200 but then talks about cold smoking.  The 2 don't match.  You can't reach 190 IT cold smoking.

Am I dumb as a rock and missing something here?  The best way I know to resolve this is to ask  Ljumstot9718 to post his EXACT procedure step by step and pictures will help.  We will be glad to help but things just don't add up.  More info please.

Danny


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2014)

Check Post #11-----He said he uses a cold smoker to make smoke, and sends it into the cc, which I assume is a hot smoker.

That's why I answered like I did in #15.

Bear


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello Bear.  You know I would never dispute your advice!  I am getting a bit confused here.  I am SURE I am dumb as a bag of rocks but I am getting confused as to his ACTUAL process.  I didn't originally read post 11 that way BUT after a re-read I can see were you are coming from.  I do believe that if an actual step by step process is posted we will better be able to help.  Pictures would also be helpful.  Just my worthless opinion.

Danny


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Bear.  You know I would never dispute your advice!  I am getting a bit confused here.  I am SURE I am dumb as a bag of rocks but I am getting confused as to his ACTUAL process.  I didn't originally read post 11 that way BUT after a re-read I can see were you are coming from.  I do believe that if an actual step by step process is posted we will better be able to help.  Pictures would also be helpful.  Just my worthless opinion.
> 
> Danny


Absolutely, a whole Step by Step would make it easier, but meanwhile people were making it look like he was trying to get to 190* IT by cold smoking.

There's no way he was trying that.

He said in the beginning he uses a "Super Cooker" and then later he said from cold smoker to cc. I have no idea what a cc is, but I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt by saying it appears as though he's making smoke in some kind of a cold smoker, and sending it into a "cc" or a "Super Cooker".

He can clear this up, but by now he might have had enough.

Bear


----------



## ljumstot9718 (Apr 14, 2014)

Gary s it's hard to explain so bear with me, we have an old Super Cooker on wheels that has a gas burner from end to end, we can dial the temp down as low as 160 if we want to by :droolregulating the gas and apply smoke via smoke Ventura unit (home built) thru a small hole in the end of the cooker, sorry I don't have any pics of the cooker,  anyway, the smoker unit puts out wonderful tbs but we have to generate more smoke or change something to get more flavor.  I will try to get some pics but the weather tomorrow is supposed to be nasty here. I think though, that our chips are just not cutting it.


----------



## ljumstot9718 (Apr 14, 2014)

Sorry Bearcarver, I'm not explaining this very well. I'll try to get some pics on here soon.


----------



## ljumstot9718 (Apr 14, 2014)

Bearcarver, I went back and re read your comment and that's exactly what we do, almost to the letter, and it still feel like we could get more smoke flavor...


----------



## demosthenes9 (Apr 14, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Absolutely, a whole Step by Step would make it easier, but meanwhile people were making it look like he was trying to get to 190* IT by cold smoking.
> 
> There's no way he was trying that.
> 
> ...


CC would be cooking chamber.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Apr 14, 2014)

Ljumstot9718 said:


> Gary s it's hard to explain so bear with me, we have an old Super Cooker on wheels that has a gas burner from end to end, we can dial the temp down as low as 160 if we want to by :droolregulating the gas and apply smoke via smoke Ventura unit (home built) thru a small hole in the end of the cooker, sorry I don't have any pics of the cooker, anyway, the smoker unit puts out wonderful tbs but we have to generate more smoke or change something to get more flavor. I will try to get some pics but the weather tomorrow is supposed to be nasty here. I think though, that our chips are just not cutting it.





Ljumstot9718 said:


> Bearcarver, I went back and re read your comment and that's exactly what we do, almost to the letter, and it still feel like we could get more smoke flavor...


Lj,

I'm guessing that your cooker is similar to this one:













300x300px-LS-7f5601da_1501051845_top_loaded_cooker



__ demosthenes9
__ Apr 14, 2014






You've added an external smoke generator somewhere on the cooker but you aren't getting enough smoke flavor.

A couple of questions for you.  Where does the smoke enter the chamber relative to the smoke stack / exhaust vent on top?  Does the cooker have any other dampers or vents ?  If so, where are they in relation to the smoke generator ?  

With regards to the generator itself, is it capable of producing more clean blue smoke ?

What I'm seeing is that the cooker isn't really designed as a smoker and you are trying to fill a vast amount of space with what might be a small amount of smoke.   Placement of the smoke generator would be important, as would trying to control the draft to get the smoke to linger throughout the chamber.  Even if all that is optimal, it might be that your smoke generator just doesn't produce enough smoke for a chamber of that volume.   You might need to look into adding additional generators to get the level of smoke that you want.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2014)

Demosthenes9 said:


> CC would be cooking chamber.


Thank You!!

Bear


Ljumstot9718 said:


> Bearcarver, I went back and re read your comment and that's exactly what we do, almost to the letter, and it still feels like we could get more smoke flavor...


OK, In that case, if everybody else was happy, and you wanted more smoke flavor, it could be because you are more like me, and you just love smoky flavor. You could be another "Smoke Hound"!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You could try using 100% Hickory, and if your smoke generator doesn't put out enough smoke, you could look into getting an Amazing Smoker, and for a smoker the size of yours I would recommend the 12" AMNTS (Tube Smoker).

Also like I said earlier, when doing a Butt, Brisket, or anything that is going to about 200* IT, don't stop putting smoke on it at 150*IT. Go to at least 165*IT, and possibly think about not foiling your Butt at all, and keep smoke on it all the way to 200* IT.

Hope this helps,

Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 15, 2014)

O-K here is my thought since seeing the picture.  Can you get a rack or some kind of support that fits below your cooking grates and above your burners, If so you can take a pan 12 x 12 - 12 x 16 whatever you have and fill it with chips or try chunks, I do this on my gas grill when I am wanting a smokey flavor I usually wrap my chips in foil, but I'm not doing a long smoke. I think people who have vertical gas smokers fill a pan with chunks or chips and it works pretty well. Sorry for not having a solid answer but I am a charcoal and wood guy, Maybe some of the Gas smokers will chime in.

Gary S


----------



## ljumstot9718 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep Bearcarver, this one is pretty close to ours and it originally was just for grilling,we rescued it from the dump,  we place the smoke generator on the end opposite the hitch and it is thru the end just to the side of clean out door barely under the grate. We use the chimney damper to control smoke and the smoke generator will have nice smoke coming from every seam for a 20-30 minutes period, then we have to refill chips. I think you are correct that we are trying to smoke too large an area and need to supplement with an additional tray of wood/chips or something like it.  I will also try to smoke longer and may forego the foil wrap next time to see if that gives me the level of smoke we desire. Thanks also to gary s for advice, you guys are all hitting on the same ideas.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ljumstot9718 said:


> Yep Bearcarver, this one is pretty close to ours and it originally was just for grilling,we rescued it from the dump, we place the smoke generator on the end opposite the hitch and it is thru the end just to the side of clean out door barely under the grate. We use the chimney damper to control smoke and the smoke generator will have nice smoke coming from every seam for a 20-30 minutes period, then we have to refill chips. I think you are correct that we are trying to smoke too large an area and need to supplement with an additional tray of wood/chips or something like it. I will also try to smoke longer and may forego the foil wrap next time to see if that gives me the level of smoke we desire. Thanks also to gary s for advice, you guys are all hitting on the same ideas.


Lj, you might also try and see if it's possible to introduce the smoke down near the bottom of the chamber instead of just under the grates.   Additionally, if smoke is coming from every seam, then it's not hanging around and flavoring the meat.  Might see if you can seal some of those seams if possible.


----------

